# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Inter Telecom

## panoc

Καλησπέρα παιδες, τη γνωριζετε την intertelecom ?

ειναι μια εταιρια voip σαν ολες τις αλλες αλλα με ενα εξης ωραιο χαρακτηριστικο! voip over gsm!
λειτουγει οπως λειτουργουν οι phone cards (πχ καλεις εναν συγκεκριμενο αριθμο σου δινει
σημα και μετα πληκτρολογεις το νουμερο που θες) αλλα μπορεις απο κινητο να καλεσεις απευθειας σε μορφη
ΧpY# οπου Χ ο αριθμος κλησης της intertelecom και Υ ο αριθμος που θες να καλεσεις.

Ολα αυτα ειναι κοινα το ωραιο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι πρακτικα μπορεις να μετατρεψεις τα δωρεαν λεπτα πχ του καρτοκινητου σου q card σε χρεωσιμα λεπτα με πολυ μικρη χρεωση (αντιστοιχη της omvnivoice) προς οπουδηποτε!

Πχ, εχεις Q και 300 λεπτα δωρεαν προς wind και q.
απο το πινακα ελεγχου βαζεις το παρονο που εχεις και στη συνεχεια σου δινει ενα νουμερο της intertelecom που ανοικει στη wind και εσυ καλεις για τη κληση.
πχ το 6937123456
εαν px θες να παρεις vodafone 
εσυ καλεις 6937123456p6945123456#
και 
1. καταναλωνεις τα δωρεαν λεπτα απο τα 300 της Qcard
2. χρεωνεσε απο την intertelecom με 10cent/λεπτο

αντιστοιχα εαν θες να παρεις σε σταθερο
καλεις 6937123456p2101234567# με χρεωση 2 cent ανα λεπτο !!!

με λιγα λογια εχεις voip χρεωσεις καλωντας απο κινητο προς ολους!!!!

εβαλα εχθες μια δοκιμαστικη 10Ε, και μεχρι τωρα φαινεται πολλα υποσχομενο και με καλη ποιοτητα ηχου.

----------


## sdikr

Ωραία όλα αυτά,  άλλα είναι παράνομοι σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ,  όποτε σήμερα είναι αύριο δεν είναι

----------


## panoc

ενδαιφερον αυτο, υπαρχει σχετικη συζητηση / αποφαση ?

παντως στο site τους αναφερουν για τους γεωγραφικους αριθμους
"Οι γεωγραφικοί αριθμοί που προσφέρονται από την Inter Telecom έχουν εκχωρηθεί στην εταιρία απευθείας από την ΕΕΤΤ (πρωτογενώς)."

οποτε μαλλον ειναι επιμερους παρανοιμοι, σε οτι αφορα τις κλησεις μεσω κινητου; γιατι κατα τα αλλα ειναι αλλη μια phone card εταιρια.

----------


## kallitexnis

Αυτό το έχει και η voipdiscount.com καλείς από το κινητό στο 2111980036 και παίρνεις τζάμπα σταθερά σε πολλές χώρες. Άσε που έχει πέσει στα χέρια μου περιοδικό με διαφημίσεις πολλών καρτών που καλείς από κινητό σε 211. Δε θυμάμαι ονόματα αλλά μπορώ να το ψάξω. Κι αυτοί παράνομοι είναι;

----------


## nongrata

> Αυτό το έχει και η voipdiscount.com


Δεν είναι το ίδιο με την intertelecom. Στην intertelecom ανάλογα με την εταιρία κινητής που είσαι σου δίνουν ένα νούμερο  το οποίο μπορείς να καλείς από τα δωρεάν λεπτά του πακέτου κινητής που έχεις. Όλες οι εταιρίες έχουν τέτοια πακέτα. Μετά αφού μπεις στο μενού της intertelecom μπορείς μέσω VOIP να καλέσεις όποιον θέλεις με 2 ευρωλεπτά χρέωση προς σταθερά και 10 Ευρωλεπτά χρέωση προς κινητά π.χ. άλλης εταιρίας που δε μπορείς να τα καλέσεις χρησιμοποιώντας τα δωρεάν λεπτά του πακέτου σου.

Στη voipdiscount και τους άλλους κλώνους της ΒΕΤΑΜΑΧ καλείς αριθμό σταθερού τηλ ο οποίος χρεώνεται και δεν περιλαμβάνεται στα δωρεάν λεπτά. Οπότε δε συμφέρει εκτός αν θέλεις επειγόντως να κάνεις καμιά κλήση στο εξωτερικό οπότε μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις υπό τον όρο ότι έχεις δηλώσει το κινητό σου στη σελίδα του voipdiscount.

Τα περί παρανομίας της intertelecom πρώτη φορά τα ακούω.

----------


## spartak

ΑΥτό που σίγουρα είναι παράνομο με βάσει τον κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ είναι η χρήση των γεωγραφικών αριθμών (2χχ) για χρήση calling card. Αντε όμως πεστο στη Betamax!

----------


## sdikr

παράνομο όταν λέμε εννοούμε ότι κανονικά θα πρέπει να το δίνουν μέσω 807
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=531343

----------


## spartak

> παράνομο όταν λέμε εννοούμε ότι κανονικά θα πρέπει να το δίνουν μέσω 807
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=531343


Ακριβώς

----------


## nongrata

Το νούμερο 807 πρώτη φορά το ακούω, ήξερα τα 800, 801.
Από περιέργεια έψαξα στον τιμοκατάλογο του ΟΤΕ. Δεν υπάρχει καν.
Υπάρχει μόνο το εξής



> Τέλη επικοινωνίας για κλήσεις προς τους μη γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς σειρών
> 806, 812 και 825 ΟΤΕ.


Οι τιμές για κλήσεις προς τέτοια νούμερα είναι απαράδεκτες και δε θα τα χρησιμοποιεί κανείς.
Επίσης στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορούν οδηγοί για το πως να στήσεις υπηρεσία παρόμοια με της intertelecom. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν το παρατραβήξουν θα αγοράσουμε τον εξοπλισμό και θα τηλεφωνούμε μέσω του σταθερού του σπιτιού μας που θα έχει απεριόριστες.

----------


## spartak

> Το νούμερο 807 πρώτη φορά το ακούω, ήξερα τα 800, 801.
> Από περιέργεια έψαξα στον τιμοκατάλογο του ΟΤΕ. Δεν υπάρχει καν.
> Υπάρχει μόνο το εξής
> 
> 
> Οι τιμές για κλήσεις προς τέτοια νούμερα είναι απαράδεκτες και δε θα τα χρησιμοποιεί κανείς.
> Επίσης στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορούν οδηγοί για το πως να στήσεις υπηρεσία παρόμοια με της intertelecom. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν το παρατραβήξουν θα αγοράσουμε τον εξοπλισμό και θα τηλεφωνούμε μέσω του σταθερού του σπιτιού μας που θα έχει απεριόριστες.


H σειρά 807 είναι μη χρεώσιμη (όπως τα 800) και χρησιμοποιείται για Calling cards

----------


## kostas2005

> H σειρά 807 είναι μη χρεώσιμη (όπως τα 800) και χρησιμοποιείται για Calling cards


μη χρεώσιμη ακόμα και από κινητά?

----------


## spartak

> μη χρεώσιμη ακόμα και από κινητά?


ΝΑι απλά οι εταιρίες κινητής δεν τα έχουν ανοίξει. Η μόνη που το παλεύει είναι η viva.

Ουτε καν ο ΟΤΕ........

----------


## mrformat

Ξέρει κανείς πως ακριβώς γίνεται η κλήση μεταξύ των συνδρομητών της intertelecom?

----------


## haris_led

Στο billing μου βγάζει time out ο firefox. Στο sip.intertelecom.gr επίσης δεν συνδέεται.
Κανείς άλλος;

----------


## greatst

> Στο billing μου βγάζει time out ο firefox. Στο sip.intertelecom.gr επίσης δεν συνδέεται.
> Κανείς άλλος;


Μόλις δοκίμασα και όλα λειτουργούν!

----------


## africa_twin

Κι εδώ όλα ok!  :Wink:

----------


## greatst

Ένα πρόβλημα που (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) έχω πάντως εγώ είναι ότι είτε βάλω απόκρυψη είτε όχι, μου εμφανίζει ότι καλεί αριθμός ΗΠΑ δηλαδή ξεκινάει από 001 και συνεχίζει με άλλα ψηφία. Το έχετε κι εσείς το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

έχω μια απορία όσον αφορά τους αριθμούς intertelecom και θα ήθελα αν κάποιος μπορεί να μου την λύσει: Εφόσον ένα εσωτερικό μπορεί να καλέσει άλλο στο ίδιο σπίτι, γιατί δεν μπορεί κάποιος να καλεί μέσω των αριθμών πρόσβασης (κινητών) να καλέσει π.χ δικό του εσωτερικό ;

- - - Updated - - -

#576#εσωτερικό είναι τελικά η λύση στην απορία μου.

Έστειλα mail στην εταιρία και μου απάντησαν..οπότε για αυτούς που έχουν σχέση με αριθμούς πρόσβασης (εκτός whats up που απενεργοποιήθηκε) μπορείτε να μιλάτε και με το σταθερό με τον χρόνο ομιλίας σας !  :One thumb up:

----------


## gcf

.. άκυρο ..

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα,

Ξέρουμε αν έχει θέμα η intertelecom ? Δεν κάνει register το νούμερο μου/modem μου.

Registration of Internet number ********** failed. Reason for error: DNS error

edit: Αλλάξτε dns servers για να παίξει, όλα καλά

----------


## sv2evs

Registration of Internet number 302317****** failed. Reason for error: Remote site not responding. Timeout.

----------


## john84

η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια δεχεται νουμερα απο φορητοτητα?

----------


## dimangelid

> η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια δεχεται νουμερα απο φορητοτητα?


Όλες δέχονται

----------


## sv2evs

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το πακέτο που διαφημίζει με τα 500 λεπτά ομιλίας ; Έχω καιρό να βάλω κάρτα πέρα ότι χρησιμοποιώ το νούμερο μόνο για να με καλούν απο σταθερά.

----------


## dimangelid

> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το πακέτο που διαφημίζει με τα 500 λεπτά ομιλίας ; Έχω καιρό να βάλω κάρτα πέρα ότι χρησιμοποιώ το νούμερο μόνο για να με καλούν απο σταθερά.


Το πακέτο δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. Από την στιγμή που δουλεύει σωστά η υπηρεσία τους, δεν χρειάζεται δοκιμές, απλά αγοράζεις και ξεκινάς να παίρνεις τηλέφωνα  :Razz:

----------


## sv2evs

Όσον αφορά την ήδη υπάρχουσα υπηρεσία (τηλεφωνία voip) , είμαι ικανοποιημένος. Απο εκεί και πέρα θα το χρειαστώ μάλλον κάποια στιγμή σαν πακέτο.

----------


## kmpatra

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.woopy
αυτο εδω τι ειναι που εβγαλαν? δωρεαν προς ολους χωρις χρεωση??

----------


## sv2evs

Ναι και εγώ το είδα και θα ήθελα μια άποψη αν κάποιος το χρησιμοποίησε...

----------


## sdikr

> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.woopy
> αυτο εδω τι ειναι που εβγαλαν? δωρεαν προς ολους χωρις χρεωση??


Απο οτι καταλαβαίνω, βλέπεις διαφημίσεις και σου δίνει δωρεάν λεπτά για να μιλήσεις

----------


## kmpatra

το δοκιμασα τελικα,δινει 5 λεπτα δωρεαν.  Μετα βλεποντας διαφημιστικα βιντεο προοστιθενται καθε φορα 30'' ομιλιας. Για περισσοτερες μοναδες,χρειαζεται να εγκαταστησεις καποια παιχνιδια και να φτασεις σε διαφορα επιπεδα

----------


## sv2evs

Το φαντάστηκα οτι κάπως ετσι θα ήταν, με διαφημίσεις...

----------


## almounia

Χαίρετε παιδιά,
Μερικές ερωτήσεις που αφορούν το θέμα μας (την intertelecom)

1. Υποστηρίζει έγχρωμο φαξ;
2. Υποστηρίζει ταυτόχρονη λειτουργία fax2mail (εισερχόμενες) και voip (εξερχόμενες);
3. Πόσα κανάλια φωνής δίνει; (Γίνεται το ίδιο account να το χρησιμοποιούν πολλά άτομα μαζί την ίδια στιγμή; )
4. Υπάρχει τρόπος να ηχογραφώ τις κλήσεις;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## sv2evs

3. Απο όσο ξερω οταν εχεις δυο συσκευές δέχεσαι και δεύτερη κλήση.

----------


## zdoup

Μπορεί με φορητότητα να περάσει στην inertelecom αριθμός κινητού;

----------


## kmpatra

Στη sim που έχουν και η οποία παίζει για roaming πιο πολύ αποδίδουν βρετανικό αριθμό. Οπότε δεν νομίζω να μπορείς να κάνεις φορητότητα ελληνικού. Βέβαια έχω μια επιφύλαξη γιατί έχουν δεσμεύσει αριθμοσειρά κινητής οπότε κάτι έχουν στα σκαριά λογικά. Ίσως δραστηριοποίηση ως virtual operator όπως η cyta;

----------


## sv2evs

Μακάρι να βγουν και αυτή στην κινητή, με καλύτερες χρεώσεις!!!

----------


## kmpatra

με ενα δευτερο ψαξιμο,επειδη δεν ειναι οι μονοι που εχουν παρει αριθμοσειρα κινητης,το πιο πιθανο ειναι αυτοι οι αριθμοι να χρησιμοποιουνται για sms μαρκετιγκ (π.χ. αποστολη μαζικων διαφημιστικών sms).

----------


## georgemv

Ξέρει κανείς αν μπορώ να κάνω add στο account δεύτερο extension?

----------


## almounia

Προτείνω ΜΑΚΡΙΑ από intertelecom γιατί αποδείχθηκε ότι μου φάγανε το υπόλοιπο χρημάτων λόγω αχρησίας. 

Ένας φυσιολογικός, πελατοκεντρικός επιχειρηματικός νους θα αποκαθιστούσε την αδικία και δεν θα κοιτούσε πώς να ΚΛΕΨΕΙ τα χρήματα των πελατών του. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ από intertelecom. 

Τους απείλησα ότι θα πω την πραγματική ιστορία μου σε φόρουμ, και οφείλω να το κάνω, για να προστατευτούν άλλοι. Νομίζανε ότι δεν θα υλοποιήσω την απειλή μου. 

Και ως απόδειξη του ειλικρινούς χαρακτήρα των λεγομένων μου, κάποτε τους εκθείαζα για την υπηρεσία των αριθμών πρόσβασης που είχαν. Για να μην λέτε ότι ήμουν στρατευμένους να τους κάνω πόλεμο από πάντα π.χ. λόγω κάποιου ανταγωνιστή ή κάτι άλλο. ΌΧΙ.

Τώρα όμως έχουν αλλάξει, και προσωπικά είμαι πολύ δυσαρεστημένος από την σχέση μου μαζί τους. Έστω και 1-2 άτομα να αποθαρρυνθούν από αυτό που γράφω και να ΜΗΝ γίνουν πελάτες τους, θα έχω επιτύχει τον σκοπό μου, γιατί ήταν τόσο αλλαζόνες που δεν δέχθηκαν να μου δώσουν χρήματα που διαγράψανε από ευρώ που τους είχα ΔΩΣΕΙ τις πρώτες μέρες, ως ένας από τους πρώτους πιστούς πελάτες τους. 

Θα καταλάβουν ότι η ζημιά που μου κάνανε και η απροθυμία τους να αποκαταστήσουν την αδικία στο άτομό μου, θα τους στοιχίσει πολύ περισσότερα, απ' ότι αν μου δίνανε πίσω τα λίγα ευρώ που μου διαγράψανε με το έτσι θέλω και χωρίς εγώ να έχω συναινέσει ποτέ σε τέτοιο όρο ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΗΣ του υπολοίπου λόγω αχρησίας γιατί ο όρος αυτός δεν υπήρχε όταν είχα γραφτεί εγώ. (Τον αλλάξανε μετά).

ΜΑΚΡΙΑ λοιπόν από intertelecom

----------


## haris_led

> Προτείνω ΜΑΚΡΙΑ από intertelecom γιατί αποδείχθηκε ότι μου φάγανε το υπόλοιπο χρημάτων λόγω αχρησίας. 
> 
> Ένας φυσιολογικός, πελατοκεντρικός επιχειρηματικός νους θα αποκαθιστούσε την αδικία και δεν θα κοιτούσε πώς να ΚΛΕΨΕΙ τα χρήματα των πελατών του. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ από intertelecom. 
> 
> Τους απείλησα ότι θα πω την πραγματική ιστορία μου σε φόρουμ, και οφείλω να το κάνω, για να προστατευτούν άλλοι. Νομίζανε ότι δεν θα υλοποιήσω την απειλή μου. 
> 
> Και ως απόδειξη του ειλικρινούς χαρακτήρα των λεγομένων μου, κάποτε τους εκθείαζα για την υπηρεσία των αριθμών πρόσβασης που είχαν. Για να μην λέτε ότι ήμουν στρατευμένους να τους κάνω πόλεμο από πάντα π.χ. λόγω κάποιου ανταγωνιστή ή κάτι άλλο. ΌΧΙ.
> 
> Τώρα όμως έχουν αλλάξει, και προσωπικά είμαι πολύ δυσαρεστημένος από την σχέση μου μαζί τους. Έστω και 1-2 άτομα να αποθαρρυνθούν από αυτό που γράφω και να ΜΗΝ γίνουν πελάτες τους, θα έχω επιτύχει τον σκοπό μου, γιατί ήταν τόσο αλλαζόνες που δεν δέχθηκαν να μου δώσουν χρήματα που διαγράψανε από ευρώ που τους είχα ΔΩΣΕΙ τις πρώτες μέρες, ως ένας από τους πρώτους πιστούς πελάτες τους. 
> ...


Τώρα που το είπες και μένα μου φάγανε το υπόλοιπό μου, περίπου 8 ευρώ. Δεν πήρα ποτέ κανένα email ειδοποίησης, μακριά από τους κλέφτες.

----------


## jap

Για εξηγήστε λίγο, τι λέει δηλαδή αυτή η πολιτική; Ότι αν βάλω π.χ. 20 ευρώ πρέπει να τα καταναλώσω σε ένα εξάμηνο; Ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## sv2evs

> Για εξηγήστε λίγο, τι λέει δηλαδή αυτή η πολιτική; Ότι αν βάλω π.χ. 20 ευρώ πρέπει να τα καταναλώσω σε ένα εξάμηνο; Ή κάτι άλλο;


Αν έχουν αλλάξει όρους, όλοι πρέπει να το ξέρουμε...για ενημερώστε και εμένα που έχω σταθερό εδώ και 3-4 χρόνια...δεν μιλάω σχεδόν καθόλου, μόνο με καλούν αλλά πρέπει όλοι να ξέρουμε τι παίζει ! Μπήκαν και αυτοί στο καρτέλ με το να αρπάζουν χρήματα ;

----------


## astbox

Μάλλον αυτό εδώ εννοούν




> Αλλαγές στη διάρκεια ισχύος των υπηρεσιών σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας
>  5 Δεκεμβρίου 2014
> Από 01/01/2015 θα εφαρμοστεί διάρκεια ισχύος του υπολοίπου όλων των υπηρεσιών (VoIP και Κινητής) που προσφέρει η Inter Telecom. Η διάρκεια ισχύος του υπολοίπου θα είναι 12 μήνες από την τελευταία χρεώσιμη υπηρεσία (κλήση, sms, mobile internet). Αν περάσουν 12 μήνες από την τελευταία χρεώσιμη υπηρεσία, το τυχόν υπολειπόμενο ποσό θα μηδενίζεται.


https://www.intertelecom.gr/news

----------


## almounia

Το ΠΡΩΤΟ επιλήψιμο είναι ότι αλλάζουν οι όροι ΜΕΤΑ την εγγραφή σου (έχουν προφανώς αυτό το δικαίωμα, αλλά καταλαβαίνετε ότι υπάρχει ένα ηθικό ζήτημα όταν αλλάζουν οι όροι με πονηρό τρόπο επί τα χείρω...)

Το ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ επιλήψιμο είναι ότι δεν ενημερώνουν ξεκάθαρα για την εν λόγω αλλαγή αλλά λένε έτσι γενικά και αόριστα "δείτε τους νέους μας όρους" για να μην βγαίνουν στη φόρα οι απαράδεκτες πρακτικές τους εις βάρος του πελάτη με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ότι "αλλάξαμε το συγκεκριμένο Χ, το συγκεκριμένο Ψ κλπ.". Το πλασάρουν έτσι "γενικά" αλλάξαμε τους όρους κλπ

Το ΤΡΙΤΟ επιλήψιμο είναι παίζουν χαζό και δεν στέλνουν κάποια ενημέρωση π.χ. 30 ημέρες πριν 7 μέρες πριν και 1 ημέρα πριν (όπως κάνουνε όλες οι σοβαρές εταιρίες) για να σε ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΨΟΥΝ που τους στήριξες με τα χρήματά σου

Το ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ επιλήψιμο είναι ότι πουλάνε μούρη και υφάκι όταν τους λες πού πήγανε τα χρήματά μου και σχεδόν σε εκδικούνται με αυτόν τον τρόπο και δεν δέχονται να σου τα επιστρέψουν (εκδικούνται κατά κανόνα τους θεωρούμενους πιο καλούς/πιστούς/παλιούς τους πελάτες!)

Το ΠΕΜΠΤΟ επιλήψιμο είναι ότι μάλλον δεν αρκεί το login στην υπηρεσία για να κρατήσεις ζωντανό το υπόλοιπο, ή δεν κάνουν έστω inactivation του credit (ώστε να μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί μετά), αλλά ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ με ύπουλο τρόπο. Πρέπει να κάνεις δηλαδή μια χρεώσιμη υπηρεσία για να μην χαθεί το υπόλοιπο.

Το ΕΚΤΟ επιλήψιμο είναι ότι κρύβουν τις ακριβείς κινήσεις / συναλλαγές παρελθοντικών ετών και έτσι δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις πού πήγανε τα χρήματα, πώς χαθήκανε και πότε. Πρέπει να τους ρωτήσεις ΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ότι λείπει το υπόλοιπο΄σου και το ψιλιαστείς.

ΟΥΤΕ ΟΙ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΕΣ δεν λειτουργούν έτσι, οι οποίες μετά από πολλάα.... χρόνια ΊΣΩΣ σου μηδενίζουν το υπόλοιπο (νομίζω 15-20 χρόνια).

Αυτά με την intertelecom για να γνωρίζετε όλοι. Τους το είπα και προσωπικά ότι θα πληρώσουν γι' αυτή τη συμπεριφορά τους, γιατί θα αποκαλύψω την αλήθεια σε όλους. Ίσως η αλαζονεία τους δεν τους επέτρεψε να φερθούν επαγγελματικά και σωστά.

Λυπάμαι πραγματικά.

----------


## sv2evs

> Το ΤΡΙΤΟ επιλήψιμο είναι παίζουν χαζό και δεν στέλνουν κάποια ενημέρωση π.χ. 30 ημέρες πριν 7 μέρες πριν και 1 ημέρα πριν (όπως κάνουνε όλες οι σοβαρές εταιρίες) για να σε ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΨΟΥΝ που τους στήριξες με τα χρήματά σου


Αυτή την ενημέρωση μου την κάνει το skype σε ένα υπόλοιπο που έχω και με αναγκάζει να στείλω sms για να μη απενεργοποιηθεί ο λογαριασμός μου.

----------


## gcf

Πολύ χρήσιμη πληροφορία, πλέον δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνω πελάτης τους.

----------


## kostas2005

υπάρχει λόγος? τι προσφέρει παραπάνω?
Παρεμπιπτόντως και η betamax το ίδιο κάνει.

----------


## d456

Παιδια καλησπερα.ειμαι νεο μελος στο φορουμ, σημερα εκανα εγγραφη.Ηθελα να κανω ενα νεο θεμα με σοβαρο προβλημα που εχω με εταιρια, με βλαβη στο δικτυο μου που με εχει αφησει ενα μηνα χωρις ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο..Αλλα δεν βλεπω καπου την  επιλογη εδω στο φορουμ ¨δημιουργια νεου θεματος"..( Εχω κανει και επιβεβαιωση του email μου. ) Mπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει? Συγνωμη αν ειμαι εκτος θεματος που συζητατε..

----------


## gcf

> Παρεμπιπτόντως και η betamax το ίδιο κάνει.


Όχι όλοι οι betamax κλώνοι, πχ η Voipstunt:



> Credit, purchased using any payment method, is valid for an *indefinite* period of time.

----------


## kostas2005

Σε εμένα έχει ληξει σε αρκετα τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια.
Το έχεις παρατηρήσει αυτο που έγραψες η είναι αυτο που λένε αυτοί?
Και κάτι άλλο που χρειάζεται διευκρίνιση για betamax είναι αν χρειάζεται κάτι με χρέωση η οχι για να διατηρηθει το υπόλοιπο.
Πχ ενα nonoh το έχω για αναπάντητες κλπ και έχω ακόμα το υπόλοιπο από τότε.

----------


## sv2evs

Εγώ πάντως παιδιά τον άλλο μήνα κάνω ανανέωση αριθμού για 1 ακόμα χρόνο...δεν βάζω πάνω από το ποσό που χρειάζεται (15€) και έχω μηδενικό σχεδόν υπόλοιπο μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## dimangelid

Από χθες παρατήρησα ότι οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις από κινητά Vodafone, σταθερά ΟΤΕ, voip yuboto και voip ενός παρόχου από το εξωτερικό είναι όλες με G711  :Smile:

----------


## georgemv

Even better! Αν και έχω force 729 για όταν είμαι σε mobile δίκτυο. Σε wifi αφήνω 711.

----------


## jlian

................

----------


## PatriN

Καλημέρα, μία βοήθεια γιατί δεν βγάζω άκρη. Σε Fritz 7590 έχω δηλωμένο voip OTE και πλέον και Inter Telecom. Όταν κάνω κλήση από πχ. το κινητό μου προς τον αριθμό του ΟΤΕ όλα καλά, όταν καλώ προς τον αριθμό της Inter Telecom, στο log των κλήσεων του Fritz φαίνεται ότι κοτσάρει ένα μηδενικό (0) μπροστά από τον αριθμό. Υποψιάζομαι ότι ένα rule δεν δουλεύει σωστά εξαιτίας αυτού. Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## oasis

Η intertelecom έκλεισε εν μία νυκτί; Το πρωί δέχθηκα κλήση κι έκτοτε ο αριθμός μου δε λειτουργεί, όπως και κάθε άλλος γεωγραφικός της που καλώ (συμπεριλαμβανομένης της εξυπηρέτησης πελατών). Από wind, cyta, voda παίρνω το μήνυμα πως οι αριθμοί αυτοί δεν υπάρχουν.

Ελπίζω να είναι θεμα κάποιας διασύνδεσής τους.

----------


## PatriN

> Η intertelecom έκλεισε εν μία νυκτί; Το πρωί δέχθηκα κλήση κι έκτοτε ο αριθμός μου δε λειτουργεί, όπως και κάθε άλλος γεωγραφικός της που καλώ (συμπεριλαμβανομένης της εξυπηρέτησης πελατών). Από wind, cyta, voda παίρνω το μήνυμα πως οι αριθμοί αυτοί δεν υπάρχουν.
> 
> Ελπίζω να είναι θεμα κάποιας διασύνδεσής τους.


Φίλε συγνώμη, επειδή υπάρχει μία δυσλειτουργία στη σύνδεση σου, βγαίνεις και ρωτάς άν έκλεισε η εταιρία σε μία νύχτα..? 
Ο δικός μου αριθμός δουλεύει μία χαρά..!

----------


## sdikr

> Φίλε συγνώμη, επειδή υπάρχει μία δυσλειτουργία στη σύνδεση σου, βγαίνεις και ρωτάς άν έκλεισε η εταιρία σε μία νύχτα..? 
> Ο δικός μου αριθμός δουλεύει μία χαρά..!


Λέει πως κάνει κλήση απο διάφορους παρόχους, όχι απο μια γραμμή δηλαδή  και του βγάζει μήνυμα πως οι αριθμοί (όχι ένας) δεν υπάρχουν

Δεν το λες πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση του

----------


## PatriN

> Λέει πως κάνει κλήση απο διάφορους παρόχους, όχι απο μια γραμμή δηλαδή  και του βγάζει μήνυμα πως οι αριθμοί (όχι ένας) δεν υπάρχουν
> 
> Δεν το λες πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση του


Θα μου φαινόταν πιο λογικό να ρωτούσε αν αντιμετωπίζει και κάποιος άλλος πρόβλημα, αυτό είναι όλο. Επαναλαμβάνω και επιβεβαιώνω ότι ο δικός μου αριθμός δουλεύει μιά χαρά.

----------


## sv2evs

> Η intertelecom έκλεισε εν μία νυκτί; Το πρωί δέχθηκα κλήση κι έκτοτε ο αριθμός μου δε λειτουργεί, όπως και κάθε άλλος γεωγραφικός της που καλώ (συμπεριλαμβανομένης της εξυπηρέτησης πελατών). Από wind, cyta, voda παίρνω το μήνυμα πως οι αριθμοί αυτοί δεν υπάρχουν.
> 
> Ελπίζω να είναι θεμα κάποιας διασύνδεσής τους.


Όχι η εταιρία δεν έκλεισε  :Thinking: ...και ο δικός μου αριθμός λειτουργεί μια χαρά... :Whistle:

----------


## oasis

Πράγματι επανήλθε
Αλλα όλοι οι αριθμοί (όχι μου) έκαναν register αλλά δεν τερματιζαν και όλοι οι πάροχοι έδιναν notification ότι δεν υπάρχουν αυτοί οι αριθμοί και τρόμαξα. 

My fault my false alarm!

----------

